# Supplementing with Raw & a Question



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I am looking forward to starting Raw, I've read A LOT and have a question about supplements. I have a 70 pound Boxer male that is currently on Solid Gold Seameal for coat and would like to do a joint guard. I have heard a lot of mixed views on digestive enzymes and probiotics and supplements. 

And since he is 70 pounds he should eat about 2 pounds a day, right?:suspicious:

If anyone can do like a sample meal plan for a few days or a week, I would really appreciate, I'm a little confused. Or suggest supplements. (Even yogurt)

Thanks,
SaharaNight Boxers


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Is 70 lbs his ideal adult weight? If so, you feed 2-3%, (guideline...just a guideline...some dogs need more, some less, you have to determine that based on how he looks over time), of their ideal adult body weight. It's not always necessarily how much they weigh right now.

If you are just starting raw, sample menu for the first week or so would be bone in chicken.

It's that easy.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

This is what Wallaby has been eating recently: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/9364-um-okay.html
He sometimes gets cheese, cottage cheese or yogurt [during training], but not in significant amounts. Chicken and turkey feet are especially good for providing glucosamine [for joint health]. 
I don't currently add anything else to his diet, and I don't use yogurt as a supplement, so I answered no. He eats enough eggs, wild game and fish that I don't feel I need to add salmon oil... if I did I may go blind from his gleaming coat.

Wallaby is 35 lbs and eats about 1.5 lbs a day. There's a girl on here who feeds her 50lb Aussie 12 oz. a day. It all depends on your dog. To start off you'll want to feed half of that 2-3% for the first couple of days, then slowly work up to it. Keep in mind that at first you're not going to have a perfectly balanced diet, and you want to stay away from supplements in the beginning. Have you read this page: How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> This is what Wallaby has been eating recently: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/9364-um-okay.html
> Have you read this page: How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


Thanks and yes.

And do you guys just use a mini fridge to store your meat. I only have 1 Boxer and 70 is his ideal.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Is 70 lbs his ideal adult weight? If so, you feed 2-3%, (guideline...just a guideline...some dogs need more, some less, you have to determine that based on how he looks over time), of their ideal adult body weight. It's not always necessarily how much they weigh right now.
> 
> If you are just starting raw, sample menu for the first week or so would be bone in chicken.
> 
> It's that easy.


Thanks! That's what I read and thought.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Thanks and yes.
> 
> And do you guys just use a mini fridge to store your meat. I only have 1 Boxer and 70 is his ideal.


I have an 8 cubic ft. freezer for Wallaby's meat. I bought it off craigslist for $70 including delivery. It saves a lot of money in the long run, since I am able to buy in bulk and I also post ads on Craigslist and Freecycle asking for freezer-burned or otherwise unwanted meat.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> I have an 8 cubic ft. freezer for Wallaby's meat. I bought it off craigslist for $70 including delivery. It saves a lot of money in the long run, since I am able to buy in bulk and I also post ads on Craigslist and Freecycle asking for freezer-burned or otherwise unwanted meat.


Ok thanks! I did that on CL but not Freecycle.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't supplement because I feed fish, eggs, wild game, etc. I try to give lots of stuff with connective tissue so there is all that good natural joint support.

Lily eats about 1lb a day, sometimes a little less. She weighs 50lbs and is extremely active. I feel like her energy is more even and doesn't have that sugar high edge that it did when she was on kibble.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> I don't supplement because I feed fish, eggs, wild game, etc. I try to give lots of stuff with connective tissue so there is all that good natural joint support.
> 
> Lily eats about 1lb a day, sometimes a little less. She weighs 50lbs and is extremely active. I feel like her energy is more even and doesn't have that sugar high edge that it did when she was on kibble.


Thanks! Now 2 pounds seems like a lot!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I add fish oil to balance Omega-3s, even though I feed fish 1+ times per week, because I feed predominantly grain-fed meats. Still working on that....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i feed what is called frankenprey or a prey model.....i try to feed whole animal, in parts....since my neighbours would have a fit if they saw a goat in the backyard....plus the flies....

and what my dogs get is a majority of protein, some bone, and some organ

i have two and a half freezers two of which are devoted to the dogs, because i happen to belong to a co op with a gadzillion members.....and they order all kinds of goodies that are hard to not buy....

my dogs, at any given time are eating approximately 8-10 different proteins....

but, when i started, it was chicken backs....the link given above is a very good one....

i do not supplement anymore, because my dogs get fresh fish, and the different proteins, plus sufficient organs, so i feel it would be overkill to supplement...

i also do not feed any dairy to my dogs.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank You to both of you!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I have heard a lot of mixed views on digestive enzymes and probiotics and supplements.


Dogs have thrived a million years without digestive enzymes or probiotics. They have all of those they need already built in. I can see MAYBE if a dog eats artificial food (kibble) he MIGHT need one or both of those but definatly not when eating a natural diet like raw meat, bones, and organs.



> If anyone can do like a sample meal plan for a few days or a week, I would really appreciate, I'm a little confused. Or suggest supplements.


One of the good things about feeding a raw diet is that most of us don't have meal plans. We pull something out of the freezer that we haven't fed in a while. There is no pattern. I give my dogs one chicken back each for morning meal. Evening meal could be anything and any amount. There is no pattern.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank You, that helps a lot! You're link does too.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't supplement anything, not even fish oil. I figure I have no need for it since I feed sardines, eggs, and grass-fed goat and lamb meat.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank You! I idn't think I would need to.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> Chicken and turkey feet are especially good for providing glucosamine [for joint health].
> Would feeding chicken feet a few times a week, say as a snack, really help with joint issues? I have 2 dogs that have joint problems and I'm sure they'd love some of these disgusting little treats.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> SilverBeat said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken and turkey feet are especially good for providing glucosamine [for joint health].
> ...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

A healthy dog on PMR does not need supplements. 

I checked as needed. If someone has a UTI, I supplement with cranberry & probiotics (rather than antibiotics)
I have one dog, Mousse, that doesn't love to eat fish, so I give him fish oil from time to time. I also give them all added fish oil if they seem dry, generally in the winter. 
I have one with weak knees, and he gets glucosamine IF I don't have chicken feet.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> if you think your dog needs glucosamine.....ania's mommy is using k9 glucosamine that she got from our co op....ania is only three, but she is extremely active....two hour hikes....search and rescues...sometimes up to ten hours...so it's not a bad idea fo start her on glucosamine....and she believes that brand is helping....


Hey! That's me!!

Yes, we use this: LIQUID HEALTH™ I've noticed an improvement in Ania in the month we have used it.

I also use salmon oil for the O3's. I probably don't need to because I feed mostly grass fed stuff. But I figure it can't hurt. The only fish Ania will deign to eat is canned :yuck:


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Ok, now you got me wondering. Should I give Sheba glucosmine if I don't give her chicken feet or much cartilage to prevent her having any problems later on in life? Can you od on salmon oil/sardine oil? I feed her canned fish, both tuna and sardine because she won't eat the fresh fish. I give it to her at least once a week, morning sardine, evening tuna. I put a shot or two of the oil in with her other meals, raw egg also, her fur is nice, shinny and soft. She gets mainly chicken, pork bones w/meat, gizzards, chicken liver (she don't like beef liver)
beef steak, ground egg shell and game hens.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> Ok, now you got me wondering. Should I give Sheba glucosmine if I don't give her chicken feet or much cartilage to prevent her having any problems later on in life? Can you od on salmon oil/sardine oil? I feed her canned fish, both tuna and sardine because she won't eat the fresh fish. I give it to her at least once a week, morning sardine, evening tuna. I put a shot or two of the oil in with her other meals, raw egg also, her fur is nice, shinny and soft. She gets mainly chicken, pork bones w/meat, gizzards, chicken liver (she don't like beef liver)
> beef steak, ground egg shell and game hens.


what is her activity level? what are her genetics?

chicken feet aren't the only parts that contain glucosamine....tracheas and connective tissue and cartilages from every part of the animal have glucosamine....

but for arthritic dogs....agility dogs....search and rescue dogs....dogs who are extremely active...it could be perceived as a good preventative..or a support supplement...

...you couldn't give your dog enough chicken feet to supply the amount of glucosamine dosage needed just for maintenance, unless you had a four pound dog....

as to salmon oil and fish oils....yes, you can OD.....but it would take a long time and you'd have to be giving more than what you're giving.....

i have an old dog and even though she doesn't have arthritis at 11 1/2, which surprises me, she doesn't like chicken feet or gullets or trachea....so i will probably start giving her some glucosamine as a support and perhaps stave off arthritis.

the pug doesn't care for chicken feet either, so he'll probably get some too.

they eat fresh fish.....but they don't always get grass fed/grass finished red meats, which is where the omega threes are...so a little wild salmon oil from alaska...not from norway or iceland....they are farmed....is a nice preventative also and it's good for their immune system and their overall health...

especially since we live in the pacific northwest and farmed salmon is useless and wild salmon isn't necessarily safe to feed....


----------

